# My wife is wearing pink silk panties. Ill shall bang her



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

My fav. 

Yum. 

Maybe some ruff stuff too. 

Pull her hair. 

She likes that. 

So ****ing sexy. 

:smthumbup:


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

What a lucky woman. Have fun!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

it's been at least 2 minutes, how was it?


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Funny!
I was put in a similar situation today. We were going to take the day off, then my Sexy Ass Wife showed up in the Living Room wearing a new nightie about 4:00 p.m.
Now my knees are still shaky and my equipment is sore.

I love her....


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> it's been at least 2 minutes, how was it?


:rofl:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

this is like a twitter post.
your not going to tell us when you need to take a dump next are you.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> this is like a twitter post.
> your not going to tell us when you need to take a dump next are you.


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband took a gigantic poop and then told me how great his poops have been lately. I shall throw a party for his intestines. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

TMI
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hurtnohio (Jul 17, 2011)

Did you hear about the dude who died in 2007 and had been keeping a diary of everything (I mean EVERYTHING) he did since 1972? He would stop whatever he was doing every 5 minutes and write down (actually, he typed it, on several different typewriters around his house) what he was doing at that exact moment. At his death, his diary was 37.5 million words. And he talked often about his trips to the bathroom.

Dude really needed to get a hobby. It was kind of like an early Twitter account, but without any followers.

Longest Diary | weirdcase.com


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl:

Nothing wrong with a good poop.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

My hand is giving me that "come hither" look...but I've got a headache!


----------

